# How's the riding around Kingsport, TN?



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I'll be there this weekend and looking to see what routes would be great riding. You know, the kind of route that you've got to see while you're there.

If you got something, give it up!

Thanks!


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

If you are going to be in Kingsport, I'd advise taking your MTB or 'cross bike and go up to Abingdon Va. to check out the Virginia Creeper trail. It's a rail trail and not particulaly chalenging, but it's a beautiful and fun ride. 36miles long, it's the perfect family ride, easy, secenic, no cars, etc. There's plenty of info on-line about the trail, you can even rent a bike there if need be.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Wish I'd saw this earlier and I would've showed you some nice riding around the area. Maybe if your back this way again. You can always find a ride here on the weekends, although it would be out of Johnson City. http://www.tricitiesroadclub.org/


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info! 

Family reunion didn't allow for any riding but I'll get up there a day or two early next time. It sure is pretty up that way.


----------

